# Bloomsburg PA shows



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone going? We will be there on Sunday. Smooths at 9:30 and Jr's not until 3


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

im showing in utility B - class starts at 8:30, im 7th in. long drive to be in and out by 10 am!!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

dobedvm said:


> im showing in utility B - class starts at 8:30, im 7th in. long drive to be in and out by 10 am!!!



Is that you, Kim? 

ETA nvm it is you lol

And good luck to you both out in PA!


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

why hello  yes, it is me!! 

are you showing at dream park any of the upcoming trials, or are you staying outdoors? lydia (who has the aussie - you saw her at the princeton trial i think) is showing at the staten island show this sunday i believe. i have berlin entered in the keystone trial at dream park, but only on sunday - im entering fast for the first time and im nervous!! EEK!! forget it, im nervous over the entire thing!!!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

No Dream Park for us this year. I'm just waaaaaay too nervous about trialing indoors which is obviously not a good thing for Marge. SI this weekend is our last trial, and then *maybe* we'll do some indoor in early 2011 (LKAA trial at the Meadowlands is very tempting) depending on how she does at indoor runthrus, matches, etc. Really I'm just hoping we end on a decent note after the two crappy trials this fall. I added this absolutely vile-looking chicken sausage to my treat repertoire and she went wild at class on Tuesday.. maybe it'll work.

You did mention to me that Lydia (and Bunny, right?) will be at SI, maybe I'll run in to her!


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

yup bunny the fuzz!!!! if you see her say hi!!! 

im working on getting ONE more leg this year and ill be happy. we're working on a lot of relationship stuff right now, and agility is definitely helping. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

One more leg this year gets me my OA (need two more in Open Jumpers).. I have two shots at a nice standard run, let's hope we don't have any zoomies or teeter flyoffs or randomly deciding not to do the table. I know that trialing "at home" is going to calm me down, which I hope will calm Marge down, too.

Can't wait to hear all about Dream Park with Berlin! I'm sure you'll do great - her last trial was good, right? She picked up her first leg?

If you remember, could you try to listen for me (what an odd request, I know) just too see how loud the building is, and how much the barks and bangs and booms echo throughout it? If it's not too noisy and there's no echo, Marge might do OK there. I'd go myself, but it's kinda far to just for the purpose of listening to the trial site, LOL.


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

oh, i understand - i am trying indoor because berlin trains indoor more than anything else - we rarely work outside because neither myself nor my dogs really enjoy heat  and one of my dogs happens to be a little crazy for chasing birds/bugs/bees you name it!  the williamsport shows were awesome on the sprint turf and i just got an email that they have new years weekend shows... yes, berlin got her first standard leg there but tunnel sucked on the jumpers and there went our jumpers leg!!! 

lydia says dream park isn't exceptionally noisy (she loves the site!) but there are horses there sometimes - which makes me more nervous since i have more prey driven dogs than she does. bunny isnt particularly prone to distraction and as an aussie wants to stay by her more than anything, but we know berlin is a little "Stranger danger!". she says the dirt floor tends to absorb the noise, but the crating there is different. ill let you know what its like when im there - maybe ill take you some videos to see!!! good luck!


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

my daughter got a select in breed again and 4th out of 12 in Jr's!! Kim, this is Tina... I saw you and Terry over by Cherrybrooke on Sunday!! Small world!!


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

hey tina, yes a very small world!!!!!!! when are you showing next? im going to salisbury today, and im doing greater philly (but terry is judging out there, so she limits my classes!!!!) on thursday. congrats to your daughter! i have the video terry made of rah in UB and im posting it soon!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Is Greater Philly next weekend?


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

the cluster is thursday through sunday - performance sports are only on thurs/fri but breed is all four days i believe and the benched shows are sat/sun. i will only be there thursday since i cant show to my trainer, im entered in UA to marilou (another judge i love!)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We'll be there Fri-Sun for breed  It's my first benched show, so I'm nervous


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

next up are the Lehigh shows. no obed. there though


----------

